# Meadowland - orchestral version



## panecasareccio (May 4, 2016)

Hello,

I have a nice orchestral version of the Russian song "Polyushka Polye", in English "Meadowland".
Unfortunately the mp3 file in my possession is not very good quality. I would like to ask if anyone could recognize which version it is so that I can buy the original recording.

Please, find a sample of that version on the link below, maybe you will be able to recognize it.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/35716710/PolyushkaPoyleSample.mp3

I thank you in advance.
My best regards, Panecasareccio


----------

